# Rifle Suggestions..



## Frisco (Apr 11, 2008)

So I decided to buy a rifle for my 18 birthday as I have never owned one. I was looking for something bolt action, maybe in .30/.06.

But like I said I have little experience with rifles (.22 and a M1 Garand are the only ones I've ever shot..)  Maybe you guys can give me an idea of something I can get used.. around 600$ if possible. or anybody who lives in Middle Tennessee can give me a good place to get one.. :) thanks for the help.

EDIT TO ADD: maybe a Remington 700?


----------



## Hard H2O (Apr 11, 2008)

What do you want to do with it?

I would suggest for a first rifle some form of .22. A 10-22 or Marlin Semi Auto.

Cheap practice, low recoil, ammo available anywhere.


----------



## Frisco (Apr 11, 2008)

I wanna put a scope on it and do some target shooting.. but I want one that I can take deer hunting when fall comes around too..


----------



## GET_SOME (Apr 14, 2008)

I would say a Remington 700, you can get that in .270 which is good enough to shoot a deer, but is cheaper so you can target shoot.  In addition a Remington is very reliable and not super expensive, I'm not sure on an exact price though.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 14, 2008)

C/Maj. Francisco said:


> I wanna put a scope on it and do some target shooting.. but I want one that I can take deer hunting when fall comes around too..



In that case, go along with the same idea as Hard H2O but look for a Mini Thirty Ranch Rifle  in 7.62x39, stay away from the 6.8SPC Mini-14 right now; ammo will be to expensive and hard to find for a first time buy.  Excellent rifles, the round is good for deer and you can get all sorts of quality rounds for target shooting.  Or if you just want to do some plinking, pick up some crates of some Mil surplus ammo.  My advice is to buy used and a wood stock for your first rifle.  It will take a beating and you won't feel bad about banging it up.  Then later you can put down the coin for a new synthetic stock, get it cleaned up and better quality optics.


----------



## pardus (Apr 15, 2008)

If you want a bolt action that is cheap(ish) to run and to knock deer over get a .308, 30/06 is a big round which means it's harder to shoot. Rem 700 sounds like a gre4at choice for this too. :2c:


----------



## Frisco (Apr 15, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> If you want a bolt action that is cheap(ish) to run and to knock deer over get a .308, 30/06 is a big round which means it's harder to shoot....



that's what my resident gun nut friend suggested.. 


My grandpa told me he would sell me his SKS for a little cheaper than a 700..  200 rounds for like 40$  any thoughts?


----------



## Hard H2O (Apr 15, 2008)

C/Maj. Francisco said:


> that's what my resident gun nut friend suggested..
> 
> 
> My grandpa told me he would sell me his SKS for a little cheaper than a 700..  200 rounds for like 40$  any thoughts?



I hunt deer with a lever action .30-30. It has just a bit more power than the SKS. I have a scope on mine and it is a fun rifle to shoot. It is relatively light kicking and ammo isn't too expensive.

If you are new to shooting you might want to look to the .243 Winchester. Light kick and easy shooting.


----------



## Frisco (Apr 15, 2008)

Well I was actually thinking it would be nice to just take the SKS out and shoot the hell out of it.. but keep the 700 or mini-14, or m77 (ya know what ever i decided to get) put a decent scope and a bi-pod on it, and just use it to see how far I can reach out..

the only problem I have with the Rugers are that they are more expensive. . I can get a 700 for like 200-400$ less than either of the Rugers.. which would leave me a little more for mods..

But my grandpa (not a big hunter, but just all around hardass) says that the SKS wouldn't do well for hunting because the the round sprials when it enters..


----------



## Hard H2O (Apr 15, 2008)

For a relatively inexpensive but fairly accurate rifle do not forget the Savage.


----------



## HOLLiS (Apr 15, 2008)

Hard H2O said:


> For a relatively inexpensive but fairly accurate rifle do not forget the Savage.



Great suggestion, often over looked, but always a excellent buy and shooter.  Savages has always made a fine firearm right out of the box.

Hard to make a suggest,  I don't know anything about the original poster.  Where do you live, what shooting opportunities do you have, pass experience/skill level, etc.   



Firearms and cartridges can be highly defined to do a specific job very well.  Sometimes they do not work well in other types of shooting.

Depending on ranges available.  Some cities have only indoor ranges.  22 LR work really great, you get trigger time with out a lot of expense. 

Shooting clubs, have matches and classes, I would go with their recommendations.

Probably the biggest thing, if you have not had the formal training.   Take a NRA safety class and NRA shooting class.   


Also,  reloading to shooting is like foreplay to wild gratuitous sex.


----------



## pardus (Apr 15, 2008)

C/Maj. Francisco said:


> that's what my resident gun nut friend suggested..
> 
> 
> My grandpa told me he would sell me his SKS for a little cheaper than a 700..  200 rounds for like 40$  any thoughts?



SKS is a great little rifle, lots of cheap shooting fun, I highly reccemend it.

However it is NO good at all if you intend to shoot deer and it's not a bolt gun which is one of your requirements no?

Get the 700 in .308, shoot cheap military ammo to practice and get a 20 rd box of hunting ammo, that should be enough to get you 20 deer >:{


----------



## Chad (Apr 15, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> ..get a .308, 30/06 is a big round which means it's harder to shoot.



Both use a .308 bullet. I believe the 30-06 does accommodate heavier bullets easier, 200-220 grain, if a shooter wants to go that route.

Velocity for the 30-06 seems to run 5-10% faster, some are the same velocity or within a few % of the .308.

Chad


----------



## pardus (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah, I meant bigger cartridge and therefore more juice!


----------



## Chad (Apr 15, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> Yeah, I meant bigger cartridge and therefore more juice!



The 30-06 does have a larger case capacity than the .308 winchester


----------



## pardus (Apr 15, 2008)

Chad said:


> The 30-06 does have a larger case capacity than the .308 winchester



Yes indeed! :)

Just too big for a beginner IMO.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 15, 2008)

I just did a quick search on gunbroker and found a Ruger Mini Thirty for $450.  That's the rifle, mag, rings and even a cable lock. ;)  

You don't have to buy a Ruger if you don't want to.  But take this advice seriously, don't buy a NEW gun as your FIRST gun.  You can get lots of excellent quality used guns out there.  I don't know how many used guns you'll find for sale that have only had a few rounds fired through them because of new shooters not doing their research and spending their budget on a new gun.  If you buy a cheap used gun for part of your budget, don't like it; keep it, put it aside and then buy something else USED.  You'll eventually find something you like or may end up going back to the original gun and loving it.


----------



## pardus (Apr 15, 2008)

gdamadg said:


> But take this advice seriously, don't buy a NEW gun as your FIRST gun.  You can get lots of excellent quality used guns out there.  I don't know how many used guns you'll find for sale that have only had a few rounds fired through them because of new shooters not doing their research and spending their budget on a new gun.  If you buy a cheap used gun for part of your budget, don't like it; keep it, put it aside and then buy something else USED.  You'll eventually find something you like or may end up going back to the original gun and loving it.



Very good advice!

I've only ever purchased one new gun ever, unless it is being used in a combat/police environment there is no need to fork out money for a new one.

Good luck getting a new weapon in the military too! lol


----------



## x SF med (Apr 15, 2008)

I'll agree on the .308 as a good choice for a firt rifle - look at a good used Win Model 70.


----------



## Grace (Apr 15, 2008)

*Tikka .270!!!*

I have a Tikka t3 in .270. 
They are made side by side with the higher quality Sakos, and therefore, are close to the same quality (and about half the price). A new one costs about $500.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 15, 2008)

My first rifle was a 10-22 with a folding stock, courtesy of Rick's Pawn and Gun in Fayetteville.  I still have it.

I also bought an SKS, fun gun to shoot.

If you're heading off to basic soon, may want to hold off buying a rifle.  Can't take it with you, and (if you're smart) after basic you'll have a lot more $$ to buy a better rifle.  :2c:


----------



## Frisco (Apr 15, 2008)

Marauder06 said:


> My first rifle was a 10-22 with a folding stock, courtesy of Rick's Pawn and Gun in Fayetteville.  I still have it.
> 
> I also bought an SKS, fun gun to shoot.
> 
> If you're heading off to basic soon, may want to hold off buying a rifle.  Can't take it with you, and (if you're smart) after basic you'll have a lot more $$ to buy a better rifle.  :2c:



speaking of which.. how does the military handle private weapons?


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 15, 2008)

I would say wait until you are through w/ your training. Don't want to pick up any bad habits before you leave


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 15, 2008)

It depends.  When you're in training, you're probably best off not bringing it with you. 

I do not presume to be an expert on the Air Force, but I suspect that if you live in the barracks, you will need to register your weapon on base, and store it in your unit's arms room.


----------



## DirtyMonkey (Apr 16, 2008)

You should probably bring it to boot camp with you.


Actually I am just kidding, dont do that.  The AF will not allow to you have it on post, even if you live in base housing.  You will either have to leave it with someone off-post or lock it up in the armory.  Just a warning, if you lock it up in the armory the security forces dipshits will play with it.  My buddy left his USGI M14 in the armory and "somehow" the stock split in half... go figure.


----------



## car (Apr 16, 2008)

Marauder06 said:


> It depends.  When you're in training, you're probably best off not bringing it with you.
> 
> I do not presume to be an expert on the Air Force, but I suspect that if you live in the barracks, you will need to register your weapon on base, and store it in your unit's arms room.



Spent some time in TRADOC, but it was a DoD (joint) school. No POWs in arms rooms for trainees. But that was one, Army run, installation. And the arms room for all four services belonged to me.

Like everyone else said - best bet is don't do it.


----------



## Frisco (Apr 16, 2008)

ah thanks.. . what it is.. and I'm sure alot of you know the feeling, but I just like to sit down with a rifle and a scope and take my time and just put shots way down range, just see how far i can do it.. It's hard to explain.. but I didn't plan on leaving till September, so I thought it would be nice just to get out and shoot anytime I wanted. . ya know as a hobby till I get to go in and play with the REAL toys  but even then I won't get a scoped rifle to play with


----------



## Cabbage Head (Apr 16, 2008)

I would suggest that you wait till your out of basic to pick one up.  I agree that if your to start before basic that you dont want to pick up any bad habbits.

However, if you do wish to pick up something just to plink --- any semi-auto .22 would be just fine.  You can get more bang for your buck and have all the fun you want without thinking that its training on marksmanship.  When you get in and they start basic marksmanship training then you will pick up the important things.


----------



## pardus (Apr 17, 2008)

Cabbage Head said:


> I would suggest that you wait till your out of basic to pick one up.  I agree that if your to start before basic that you dont want to pick up any bad habbits.
> 
> However, if you do wish to pick up something just to plink --- any semi-auto .22 would be just fine.  You can get more bang for your buck and have all the fun you want without thinking that its training on marksmanship.  When you get in and they start basic marksmanship training then you will pick up the important things.



Good post, take heed.

The best shot on my basic training was a city kid who'd never touched a firearm in his life, he was taught the correct way from the start and did very well as a result.


----------



## HOLLiS (Apr 17, 2008)

Lot of good suggestions.  If I was C/Maj  I would get with some people local who are knowledgeable and discuss this with them.  

One aspect is; so you bought the wrong first rifle.   Nothing wrong with owning more than 1 rifle.   Unless you paid way to much for it, it will eventually be worth what you paid for it.  (maybe a long wait). 


There is a fit issue, does the rifle fit your body, same goes with pistols.

Recoil issue, it has been mentioned.   Felt recoil can be a big issue.  The way a M4 is shoulder and fired does not completely translate over to shooting a bigger bore rifle.  

Target shooting, for fun anything works.  If you get competitive, then it becomes very specialized.  


Hunting,  depends on game and area.  

Lots of choices.  Over the year my taste have changed or been redefined.  I like about anything that goes bang.  My oldest shooter is a 1818 Springfield. 

I think it helps, if you have friends who know about what you have.  They can help.  You maybe able to try some rifles out before you commit to buying one and the stuff you will mount on it.   Glass (scopes) will not make you a better shooter.  If you can not shoot with iron sights, you won't be able to shoot better with a scope.  (better means consistency).


Reloading is a necessity if you get into completive shooting.  If you don't shoot much, it is probably not worth it, unless you want to know more.  



BTW, if you do decide on a rifle,  Let us know.  

This is my totally cool tactical CQC battle rifle shown w/o bayonet:


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 17, 2008)

Polar Bear said:


> I would say wait until you are through w/ your training. Don't want to pick up any bad habits before you leave


 


Cabbage Head said:


> I would suggest that you wait till your out of basic to pick one up. I agree that if your to start before basic that you dont want to pick up any bad habbits.
> 
> However, if you do wish to pick up something just to plink --- any semi-auto .22 would be just fine. You can get more bang for your buck and have all the fun you want without thinking that its training on marksmanship. When you get in and they start basic marksmanship training then you will pick up the important things.


 


pardus762 said:


> Good post, take heed.
> 
> The best shot on my basic training was a city kid who'd never touched a firearm in his life, he was taught the correct way from the start and did very well as a result.


 
I think CH is talking out his ass


----------



## Cabbage Head (Apr 17, 2008)

Polar Bear said:


> I think CH is talking out his ass



Hmmm, a little cranky arnt you????:uhh:


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 19, 2008)

Target/ Deer rifle, would be a REM 700 action (heavy tapper barrel) chambered in .308! Also known as bench rest guns, you can get a used one off a competitor around $750 - $1,000 and everything you could ever want to do to it, will have already been done…:2c:


----------

